# Creepy Xmas gift box



## NoahFentz

If you guys remember. Every year our NJ Make and Take has an annual Secret Santa gift exchange. Last year I did the Latex Santa skin box. This year with the help of Pumpkinrot I created a creepy ghoul gift box using paper mache.


























Here is the link to the whole album creepy xmas wrapping pictures by NoahFentz-itsJeff - Photobucket


----------



## Joiseygal

Nice job again Jeff! Kenny really liked it. Did you paper mache over a skull? I have to do a bigger version of this for my Halloween display. Also love the barbed wire on it.


----------



## corey872

Cool! That effect would be really neat as a 'wall of lost souls' type thing.


----------



## trishaanne

Again....awesome job. And thanks for using mache and NOT latex.


----------



## Black Cat

Jeff what a clever idea, it looked fantastic with the Barbed wire ribbon.


----------



## pagan

Very cool! The wire is certainly a great touch! That gift box is a gift all by itself.


----------



## NoahFentz

Joiseygal said:


> Nice job again Jeff! Kenny really liked it. Did you paper mache over a skull? I have to do a bigger version of this for my Halloween display. Also love the barbed wire on it.


Thanks!! I said I was going to calm down this year but the idea just came to me. I always wanted to challenge myself and I never worked with paper mache. I had studied Spooyblues technique on creating a paper mache mold from a bucky skull. Duct taped it to the box and emailed Pumpkinrot and he shared his wrinkled/textured look and I applied it to the box.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unlike most gift boxes, that's a box you'd never want to throw away. Pagan is right - it's a gift all by itself


----------



## fick209

Very cool, nice work...the barbed wire is a very nice touch


----------



## sharpobject

Awsome job Jeff. I, too would love to learn how to make this wonderful box.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Perfect! I like to make one of those with smaller and then smaller boxes inside!


----------



## NoahFentz

Thanks again everyone. The barbwire is my favorite too. That was always part of the original idea. At first I was thinking of using xmas wrapping paper as the mache but thought the grey paint made it creepier.


----------



## IMU

Very nice box. I agree, the box alone would be an awesome gift!


----------



## Dead Center

Jeff excellent creepy box once again, can't wait to see next years.


----------



## fritz42_male

Beautiful job but if I may offer some criticism - the blood looks too fake. Possibly darken it right down as really old blood or lose it altogether. 

Otherwise a fantastic job - I'm jealous!


----------



## NoahFentz

fritz42_male said:


> Beautiful job but if I may offer some criticism - the blood looks too fake. Possibly darken it right down as really old blood or lose it altogether.
> 
> Otherwise a fantastic job - I'm jealous!


Yeah I agree...although some of the pics were taken when the red paint was still wet. The pics does show it really red but it is actually darker. I have so many shades of red in my oops paint.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very cool Jeff!


----------



## debbie5

I hope there was something nice in it, like a severed cat head!


----------



## NoahFentz

debbie5 said:


> I hope there was something nice in it, like a severed cat head!


Nah...I think Kenny might be allergic to cats so i got him a bunch of "B" movie videos. I noticed that he had a quite extensive collection of videos.


----------



## NoahFentz

Not a xmas box but a Halloween gift box this time. I created this box for Ghoulishcop for all the rides and help he has given me with the renovation. Inspired by the movie Trick R treat. Don't worry I have another idea for the gift exchange this year...




























If you look closely the candybar is actually a utility knife dipped in chocolate colored paint and then slipped a candy wrapper on it. The box is a mixture of candy, razor blades, nails, broken plexi glass and great stuff


----------



## DoomBuddy

Very cool!


----------



## morbidmike

thats the kinda stuff I hand out LOL ....great idea and a cool prop too


----------



## sickNtwisted

That is soo cool! Great idea


----------



## sharpobject

You are the gift-wrap god!! (I hope you got my name for secret santa)


----------



## NoahFentz

yet another gift box...




























Cat not included...only to show actual size.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're not going to be allowed to give that box away now that the cat has claimed it


----------

